# Loosing weight!



## lauren1991

Hi girls anyone else wanting to loose weight?

I can't loose it without support and well my husband is clueless when it comes to things like this

So thought I would come here for some supports 

If anyone else is wanting some support I'm here!!

If this post is successful I will post weekly weigh ins :) and hoping everyone else does! Trying to get into a gorgeous dress for my holiday in 3 months x


----------



## Mummyxofx2

I'm currently doin Michelle bridges 12 week body challenge. In 3 weeks I have lost 2.8kgs I'm hoping to lose another 7-9 in the next 9 weeks I the program.


----------



## wemustntpanic

Hiya
I've started thinking about losing weight lol just going to portion control and cur calories for now.

How are you going to go about it? I lost 2 stone in a year ready for my wedding last year and want to lose about the same again, give or take a baby or two ;-)


----------



## lauren1991

I'm gonna cut down. Right now my kitchen is like a building site so me and my hubby have been living off McDonald's. 

I'm currently about 15stone 9lbs so I'm really overweight. 

So eat healthier and longer walks with the buggy :) ideally I want to loose a fair bit. 

I managed to loose 2 stone in 4 months but that was seriously unhealthy, I split with my first love and just couldn't eat, I looked great mind u lol!


----------



## Jadie

I'm so in! I've started a healthy eating diet yesterday... Not going too bad so far! :) I'm excited to loose the baby weight. I've got about 7kg to lose. :)


----------



## hopeful4bfp

I wish, I just dont gave the willpower... like now i just ate loads... more than i care to admit to even myself... I need to loose about 80lbs... i would go walk the park but its still sooo hot out and we never cook so its constantly drive thru. I'm sure if i just cooked more at home and walked a little I would be better off, but I just cant seem to do it.


----------



## Athena

I'm starting slimming world on Thursday I have about 2 stone to lose I have just been so hungry since having LO with zero will power it it's getting to me now and I must do something about it! Good luck everyone :)


----------



## lauren1991

Day 1 for me :)
Me & my son are going shopping to a place that's filled with fast food. Lets see if I crumble lol! 

Providing it doesn't rain (I live in Scotland) I'm taking him to the park. 

My father in law reversed over my petite star ZIA 2 couple of days ago but he bought me. Britax b mobile 4 but it doesn't come with a raincover! In my opinion if u sell to the UK it should come with a bloody raincover! So I should be running about avoiding rain today haha x


----------



## iwantabub

Ill join!

I wanna fit in my wedding dress for my renewal of vows ...

I'm going to the gym three times a week now and getting rid of all my junk food :)


----------



## lauren1991

iwantabub said:


> Ill join!
> 
> I wanna fit in my wedding dress for my renewal of vows ...
> 
> I'm going to the gym three times a week now and getting rid of all my junk food :)

Aw that's lovely! I would love to renew our vows in about 5-10 years. We only got married in April.but it was a tiny wedding due to his bitch of a sister in law ;) x


----------



## randomrach

I'd love to join you in 5 months time. 

A friend of mine is eating nothing but weetabix (gross!) and has lost 7lb in 1 week :O I don't think I could do that though.


----------



## xxVickyxx

I have currently lost all of my baby weight thanks to a site called weight loss resources, I joined and pay £9.95 per month fee but I think its soo worth it as I would pay more doing slimming world or weight watchers. Its a calorie counting website and I always thought I'd struggle with calorie counting but I must admit I absolutely love it. You put ur height and weight in and how much u want to lose per week up too 2lb and it tells u exactly how many calories u should be having per day to lose ur chosen amount, u do a weekly weigh in and it adjusts ur calories to ur weight. It also tells u your maintenance calories, how many u should b having to maintain ur weight. You have a daily food diary that u Input everything u eat so it works the calories out for u and if u exercise (I don't get time too with a 15 month old and a 4 month old) u earn extra calories. It's worth a look, I found reading the success stories helped me decide to join and also you can have a free 24 hour trial. I've got a stone to go to get to the weight I was when I met my DF and ideally I would like go lose 2 stone before my wedding in May. I've got every faith I can do it with weight loss resources, I just need to find the time to exercise also lol xx

Eta am currently 2lb lighter than my pre pregnancy weight, I had 2 baby's 10.5 months apart and also have fallen off the wagon for about 6 weeks inbetween, where I didn't put the weight back on, we also have a couple of takeaways a week (I know my bad lol) but I just try to count them as best I can. I put on around the 3 stone mark in both pregnancies. Xx


----------



## Charlie91

I'm 2 stone (28lb) heavier than I was pre- baby so would like to lose that and a little bit more. I just don't know where to start though as LO is BFing. We have our 6 week check tomorrow so will ask then before getting started :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I had lost around 34 lbs but in the past few months I've gone right off track and put around 10 lbs back on. Wanting to get back on the healthy eating though :)


----------



## jogami

I'm in! I have 15kg more to lose! I've lost 7kg so feeling really happy and more comfortable :D I'm on MFP and I don't follow any fad diets I'm just eating healthily, cutting out bread, rice, sugar, unhealthy oils and if I eat protein I only eat it with veg etc, boiled egg only never fried. Just basic diet principals that make sense to me and so far its going great! 

Good luck to all of us :flower:


----------



## jogami

xxVickyxx said:


> I have currently lost all of my baby weight thanks to a site called weight loss resources, I joined and pay £9.95 per month fee but I think its soo worth it as I would pay more doing slimming world or weight watchers. Its a calorie counting website and I always thought I'd struggle with calorie counting but I must admit I absolutely love it. You put ur height and weight in and how much u want to lose per week up too 2lb and it tells u exactly how many calories u should be having per day to lose ur chosen amount, u do a weekly weigh in and it adjusts ur calories to ur weight. It also tells u your maintenance calories, how many u should b having to maintain ur weight. You have a daily food diary that u Input everything u eat so it works the calories out for u and if u exercise (I don't get time too with a 15 month old and a 4 month old) u earn extra calories. It's worth a look, I found reading the success stories helped me decide to join and also you can have a free 24 hour trial. I've got a stone to go to get to the weight I was when I met my DF and ideally I would like go lose 2 stone before my wedding in May. I've got every faith I can do it with weight loss resources, I just need to find the time to exercise also lol xx
> 
> Eta am currently 2lb lighter than my pre pregnancy weight, I had 2 baby's 10.5 months apart and also have fallen off the wagon for about 6 weeks inbetween, where I didn't put the weight back on, we also have a couple of takeaways a week (I know my bad lol) but I just try to count them as best I can. I put on around the 3 stone mark in both pregnancies. Xx

I'm on Myfitnesspal - sounds exactly the same as the website you're on! And its free. I calculate my calorie intake, and follow basic principals and I don't pay.

I also need to exercise I just don't have the time :dohh: does anyone think getting a zumba dvd or something would really help?


----------



## Pennyb

I have joined the online slimming world, I am now just over a stone lighter than pre-pregnancy. 

Slimming world is working for me as its not calorie counting so does not feel like a diet, plus we can still eat out as I know what to have, I.e. meat (usually steak) with rice, pasta or potatoe.

I keep setting myself mini goals :)


----------



## lauren1991

Moneys tight with us at the moment so my husband bought me a kinect for the Xbox and it came with a game that does and I done 2 workouts (I know I'm terrible) and omg! My legs were agony for days afterwards. I tried doing 50 sit ups but then my section scar was absolute agony felt like it was ripping :/ but I'm gonna get back into it. My family doesn't have any skinny girls its mostly chunkier I u know what I mean but my mum swears by mr motivator, back in like late 90's haha to be fair he was that entusiastic he made u want to do exercise but I think it only comes on VHS lol! X


----------



## Dani_Ldn

Mummyxofx2 said:


> I'm currently doin Michelle bridges 12 week body challenge. In 3 weeks I have lost 2.8kgs I'm hoping to lose another 7-9 in the next 9 weeks I the program.

This is a great program, I was on it when I got pregnant & lost 7kg in 6 weeks! I am planning on going back on it in the new year.


----------



## xxVickyxx

jogami said:


> xxVickyxx said:
> 
> 
> I have currently lost all of my baby weight thanks to a site called weight loss resources, I joined and pay £9.95 per month fee but I think its soo worth it as I would pay more doing slimming world or weight watchers. Its a calorie counting website and I always thought I'd struggle with calorie counting but I must admit I absolutely love it. You put ur height and weight in and how much u want to lose per week up too 2lb and it tells u exactly how many calories u should be having per day to lose ur chosen amount, u do a weekly weigh in and it adjusts ur calories to ur weight. It also tells u your maintenance calories, how many u should b having to maintain ur weight. You have a daily food diary that u Input everything u eat so it works the calories out for u and if u exercise (I don't get time too with a 15 month old and a 4 month old) u earn extra calories. It's worth a look, I found reading the success stories helped me decide to join and also you can have a free 24 hour trial. I've got a stone to go to get to the weight I was when I met my DF and ideally I would like go lose 2 stone before my wedding in May. I've got every
> faith I can do it with weight loss resources, I just need to find the time to exercise also lol xx
> 
> Eta am currently 2lb lighter than my pre pregnancy weight, I had 2 baby's 10.5 months apart and also have fallen off the wagon for about 6 weeks inbetween, where I didn't put the weight back on, we also have a couple of takeaways a week (I know my bad lol) but I just try to count them as best I can. I put on around the 3 stone mark in both pregnancies. Xx
> 
> I'm on Myfitnesspal - sounds exactly the same as the website you're on! And its free. I calculate my calorie intake, and follow basic principals and I don't pay.
> 
> I also need to exercise I just don't have the time :dohh: does anyone think getting a zumba dvd or something would really help?Click to expand...

Yeah I've seen that website also. I have lots of DVDs and my oh bought me a cross trained for my birthday in march!! I've never used it. Besides the fact its in the garage as nowhere to put it right now, my babies don't nap at the same time. My Ds 1 hardly ever naps so its just no time to exercise. I try to go for a walk with the pram but its finding the motivation. Lol! Am so lazy when it comes to exercising!

I've done slimming world lots of times in the past and had good results but always put back on. I find with calorie counting I can eat what I like aslong as I count it. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## faithforbaby

I will weigh in each Friday as well! GoooOoooD Luck everyone!! :) :thumbup:


----------



## beth_terri

Hey, I'm currently losing weight. I've lost 3 stone in the last 6 months and still have about a 1.5 stone to go. I've just come off slimming world though as I've started lifting weights at the gym so I'm no longer bothered what the scales say and am more concerned with the size of me. I'm in a UK 12 bottom 10 top atm but the trousers are baggy :).

I'd like to get into a 10 bottoms. 

I'm trying to do it with a clean high protein low carbs diet (something I couldn't do on slimming world really!), quite scared going it alone as I've always needed support with losing weight! But fingers crossed ill do it! I love working out and seeing myself get stronger so hopefully that will be motivation enough!! 

X


----------



## lauren1991

I done my Friday weigh in.... Didn't loose anything &#128532; mind u can't say that's too bad since I had 2 McDonald's yesterday lol! We're always out and about and it's easier to grab something... I know needs to stop lol xx


----------



## Jadie

Dani_Ldn said:


> Mummyxofx2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm currently doin Michelle bridges 12 week body challenge. In 3 weeks I have lost 2.8kgs I'm hoping to lose another 7-9 in the next 9 weeks I the program.
> 
> This is a great program, I was on it when I got pregnant & lost 7kg in 6 weeks! I am planning on going back on it in the new year.Click to expand...

Sounds good you guys! Might be giving this one a go!

Just made a super smoothie : bananas oranges kale and a bit of water :) yum!

:thumbup:


----------



## lindsmom12

Hey Lauren1991 I am about to start the p90x workout which is a 90 day at home fitness program. This would be perfect for you to complete just in time for you to look fabulous in that dress! We can do the program separately and post motivational comments in here throughout the journey to keep us on track. :)


----------



## Jadie

lauren1991 said:


> I done my Friday weigh in.... Didn't loose anything &#128532; mind u can't say that's too bad since I had 2 McDonald's yesterday lol! We're always out and about and it's easier to grab something... I know needs to stop lol xx

Fast food is my kryptonite too! McDonalds mc flurries!!!! Oh yum.... Keep trying! We will get there :)


----------



## lauren1991

lindsmom12 said:


> Hey Lauren1991 I am about to start the p90x workout which is a 90 day at home fitness program. This would be perfect for you to complete just in time for you to look fabulous in that dress! We can do the program separately and post motivational comments in here throughout the journey to keep us on track. :)

Where did u get this from? Xx


----------



## faithforbaby

You can order it online, I believe at Beach Body website :)


----------



## lindsmom12

lauren1991 said:


> lindsmom12 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lauren1991 I am about to start the p90x workout which is a 90 day at home fitness program. This would be perfect for you to complete just in time for you to look fabulous in that dress! We can do the program separately and post motivational comments in here throughout the journey to keep us on track. :)
> 
> Where did u get this from? XxClick to expand...

You can order it here- https://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/p90x.do :thumbup:


----------

